# Аккордеон Кохлер.



## sergei 178 (11 Авг 2016)

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько стоит данный агрегат?
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## sergei 178 (11 Авг 2016)

Каких он годов?


----------



## zet10 (11 Авг 2016)

Форум постепенно превращается в оценочную лавку...по оценке "утиля". Советовал  бы модераторам подумать над данной проблемой.Ей богу уже надоело открывать форум и видеть по несколько раз на дню "якобы" просьбы о помощи оценки стоимости своего "барахла". Для этого есть магазины, пусть едут туда,платят деньги за консультации и оценку и получают реальную стоимость своего инструмента.


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Авг 2016)

Или просто ввести подраздельчик "Оцениваем инструмент". В который можно будет и не заходить без желания. 

Народ, которому на голову свалилось счастье в виде баяна умершей бабушки, ничего не знает и знать не хочет. Народ набирает в поиск простейшие слова типа "акардион")), и шарит по форумам.

Этот красный, четырёхголосый, полный, из конца 1950-хх, Кохлер, если не прошёл капремонт в 1990-хх, требует серьёзного ТО. В те годы немцы клали в мастику многовато канифоли, и сегодня она просто как порошок. И залоги клеили плохо. И ещё много чего. Но если была капиталка у квалифицированного мастера- этот динозавр ещё поиграет. Тыщ 15 можно просить, потом сбавлять. Если капиталки не было- надо идти к мастеру, разбирать аккордеон, и подсчитывать целесообразность приведения его в порядок.


----------



## sergei 178 (11 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly (11.08.2016, 20:28) писал:


> Этот красный, четырёхголосый, полный, из конца 1950-хх, Кохлер, если не прошёл капремонт в 1990-хх, требует серьёзного ТО. В те годы немцы клали в мастику многовато канифоли, и сегодня она просто как порошок. И залоги клеили плохо. И ещё много чего. Но если была капиталка у квалифицированного мастера- этот динозавр ещё поиграет. Тыщ 15 можно просить, потом сбавлять. Если капиталки не было- надо идти к мастеру, разбирать аккордеон, и подсчитывать целесообразность приведения его в порядок.


Спасибо за помощь!


----------



## vev (12 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly (11.08.2016, 20:28) писал:


> Или просто ввести подраздельчик "Оцениваем инструмент". В который можно будет и не заходить без желания.


Завсегдатаев бы научить не создавать темы типа "Ищу ноты"... А уж о новичках и думать нечего...

Аднака реальное обострение в области продажи разного хлама наблюдается... Может античную ДМШ в Москве дигеры раскопали и распродают?


----------



## kep (12 Авг 2016)

zet10 (11.08.2016, 20:19) писал:


> Форум постепенно превращается в оценочную лавку...по оценке "утиля". Советовал бы модераторам подумать над данной проблемой.


 Не модератор, но "имею сказать пару слов". Подраздел по оценке, наверное, частично решит проблему, но можно еще создать ЧаВо по принципу белого списка: вот такие марки таких годов имеют ценность в пределах 0-Х тыр, остальное - хлам, с ним на Авито.


----------



## vev (12 Авг 2016)

*kep*, за последние пару лет ничего ценного здесь не оценивалось. Все можно было оценить при помощи Авито. 
Еще раз готов повторить: создай ты хоть тысячу подразделов, все будут валить свои сообщения в первом попавшемся месте. Во ВКонтакте это стена, здесь - создание уникальной темы.
Приведите мне пример отличного поведения... Ну хоть один... Никто не парится, чтобы набрать в поиске пару слов и посмотреть была ли тема поднята раньше или нет.

Ну и в конце концов, всем хочется изменений, улучшений на форуме, но что-то я не наблюдаю особого желания раскошелиться. .. В прошлую компанию по сбору денег на программирование и оплату хостинга желание платить изъявило всего несколько человек. Остальные не сочли возможным расстаться даже с одной условной американской единицей... Все хотят почему-то коммунизма "прямщяз", но никто для этого не хочет ничего предпринимать...


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Авг 2016)

vev писал:


> за последние пару лет ничего ценного здесь не оценивалось.


Один умный вещь скажу, только Вы не обижайтесь.

Форум- наш, российский. Служит кому? Россиянам. 

Если это междусобойчик элитных музыкантов с элитными инструментами- его надо закрывать. Элита весьма малочисленна, она и в личку друг другу реверансы отчубучит.
Дружу с преподавателями по классу баяна и аккордеона из глубинки, и даже из далёкой провинции. Почти поголовно все ученики играют на Квинтах и Берёзках, и таких вот пожилых немцах. Иногда латанных- перелатанных. Для них и Стелла- удача. 

Либо мы- с народом, либо мы- супротив народа. Вот оно что...


----------



## kep (12 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly (12.08.2016, 19:41) писал:


> Либо мы- с народом, либо мы- супротив народа. Вот оно что...


 Kuzalogly, у вас на дворе броневика не стоит? Такие речи с него удобно задвигать. 
"Только не обижайтесь"
Когда этот форум создавался и развивался теми самыми элитными музыкантами, Вас тут не стояло, не Вам его и закрывать.
Он и продолжает жить усилиями "весьма малочисленной элиты".


----------



## zet10 (12 Авг 2016)

КузалОглы,Вы о чем?какие Квинты, какие Березки? Если родители не хотят покупать нормальные инструменты,это их проблемы, у них принцип такой" зачем я буду покупать дорогой инструмент и тратиться, вдруг ребёнок бросит заниматься?", с такими инструментами бросит точно! Ну да ладно... Причём тут Российский или не Российский форум? Не пишите чушь! На этом форуме очень много иностранцев,кроме Россиян и поэтому он скорее международный! И последнее,"что такое элита?", в большинстве тут люди которые имеют как минимум среднее образование по аккордеону и баяну,и тратить время на обсуждения" мусора" типа Березки или Квинты,не имеют ни малейшего желания ,поэтому давайте не будем превращать форум в барахолку!


----------



## kep (12 Авг 2016)

vev (12.08.2016, 18:24) писал:


> Еще раз готов повторить: создай ты хоть тысячу подразделов, все будут валить свои сообщения в первом попавшемся месте. Во ВКонтакте это стена, здесь - создание уникальной темы.


 Ограничить создание темы уровнем пользователей?


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Авг 2016)

zet10 писал:


> 1.  родители не хотят покупать нормальные инструменты,
> 2.  тратить время на обсуждения" мусора" типа Березки или Квинты,не имеют ни малейшего желания.


1. Вы в курсе, сколько получает в провинции родитель простого ребёнка из ДМШ? Он хочет, но не может).
2. Ну и не имейте, ну и не ходите в мусорные темы. Где в правилах форума есть указание для zet10 посещать мусорные темы? Я не видел такого.


----------



## vev (12 Авг 2016)

Прекращаем лай!
Хватит устраивать склоку!

Можно обсуждать все, что угодно, но приходя в дом, знакомятся с хозяевами и правилами. Не следует сразу кидаться захламлять форум дублями тем. Осмотритесь, найдите схожие темы и узнаете много нового. Старые Вельты обсуждали мильен раз за последние полгода.


----------



## vev (12 Авг 2016)

*kep*, мы не можем устраивать дискриминацию по цвету портков... Вот по поводу премодерации можно было бы подумать. По крайней мере первый десяток сообщений мог бы и модерироваться. Не было бы тогда мата и оскорблений от новичков и не появлялись бы мусорные темы


----------



## zet10 (12 Авг 2016)

Vev,полностью согласен!


----------



## vev (12 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly (12.08.2016, 19:41) писал:


> Один умный вещь скажу, только Вы не обижайтесь.Форум- наш, российский. Служит кому? Россиянам.
> 
> Если это междусобойчик элитных музыкантов с элитными инструментами- его надо закрывать. Элита весьма малочисленна, она и в личку друг другу реверансы отчубучит.
> Дружу с преподавателями по классу баяна и аккордеона из глубинки, и даже из далёкой провинции. Почти поголовно все ученики играют на Квинтах и Берёзках, и таких вот пожилых немцах. Иногда латанных- перелатанных. Для них и Стелла- удача.
> ...


Александр,
не обижайтесь, но один умный вещь скажу...

Юра прав на 100%: если хочется отбить у ребенка желание заниматься, дайте ему в руки Квинту. Профи может сыграть на любых дровах, а ребенку должно быть красиво и удобно начинать играть. Должен быть интерес. 

У меня совершенно другой опыт про провинцию: в моей школе я не видел ничего кроме старых Вельтов. Квинты не пользовались популярностью в 35 лет назад. И не надо про народ и противопоставление. Никто никого не ограничивает, но согласитесь, что читать в сотый раз про Этюд и его продажу человеку играющему на разумном уровне, совсем не интересно


----------



## kep (12 Авг 2016)

vev (12.08.2016, 22:24) писал:


> kep, мы не можем устраивать дискриминацию по цвету портков... Вот по поводу премодерации можно было бы подумать.


 Vev, воля Ваша. 
Мое предложение можно рассматривать не как устроение дискриминации, а как введение привилегий по уровням, например: 
<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>новичок может писать (с премодерацией) в существующие темы</li><li>пользователь может создавать темы в отдельных разделах и писать без премодерации</li><li>активный участник может создавать темы во всех разделах и писать без премодерации</li></ul>Уровни уже есть, ничего придумывать не надо.


----------



## vev (12 Авг 2016)

*kep*, моей воли нет... Я не хозяин ресурса и не могу по своему усмотрению менять политику и дизайн... Да и не хотел бы этим заниматься.

Ваша идея мне нравится и я готов с Вадимом был бы пообщаться по этому поводу


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Авг 2016)

vev писал:


> читать в сотый раз про Этюд и его продажу человеку играющему на разумном уровне, совсем не интересно


Да знаю я всё. И всё понимаю. Но население у нас- малообеспеченное. Пусть и оно поимеет возможность хоть как-то пристегнуть ребёнка к музыке, а не к куреву и пиву... Несут пожилых немцев, советские баяны, пожилые гармони. Сегодня делаю "Сатурн" кассоттовый- это уже для провинции почти топ. 

Я тоже выйду на улицу с флагами, когда начинающие музыканты поголовно будут в состоянии играть на хороших инструментах. Но это время пока не настало...


----------



## zet10 (12 Авг 2016)

Сатурн, кассотовый,для провинции почти топ"))...КузалОглы,Вы прямь так хорошо осведомлены проблемами народа,все то Вы знаете,все то Вы переживаете за население))Вы мастером что ли уже стали? Быстро однако... Ну а по поводу того что нет денег у народа... Так их и при СССР не было... Однако люди при зарплате в 120-150 рублей,находили в себе силы купить для ребёнка аккордеон за 340 руб., сейчас же Купить ребёнку инструмент за 20 тысяч рублей,по моему может даже человек получающий 10 тысяч рублей в месяц,если он конечно не снимается у Малахова в передачи "Пусть Говорят".Хотя я помню Ваш пост дескать Вы голодаете там у себя в деревне,поэтому наверное Вы действительно скорее исключение из правил.


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Авг 2016)

zet10 писал:


> КузалОглы,Вы мастером что ли уже стали? Быстро однако...


Зет -Десить, я очень старался. Два года- это разве быстро?   Лейтенанты в ВОВ после трёхмесячных курсов лётчиков успешно сбивали вонючих фашистских асов. Через три месяца обучения. А самолёты- они немножко сложнее баянов, аккордеонов и даже гармоней.
П.С. Я не Мастер. Просто хорошо напрактиковавшийся любитель.).


----------



## kep (17 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly (17.08.2016, 20:18) писал:


> П.С. Я не Мастер. Просто хорошо напрактиковавшийся любитель.).


 Напомнило бессмертное: "Я не волшебник, я только лечусь"


----------



## zet10 (17 Авг 2016)

В точку))


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Авг 2016)

kep писал:


> "Я не волшебник, я только лечусь"


Это из раннего Байрона? Да, я помню. Сам люблю классику.


----------

